# Mantua Mayhem 7/19



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

On monday I made plans to hit Mantua with Bscaurdi since he had never been there before. When I read on BFT that it was pea soup (thanks Lavaman) I had my doubts about "off the hook panfish action" that reservoir is known for.

Around 11:30am yesterday, Bscaurdi came and picked me up at my house. When I got in the car I was suprised to find Jwalker in the front seat. Guess it was just his luck that he got to be member number 48 that we have fished with. We flew up to Mantua at top speed, and had to stop at the Brigham City Walmart because Bscaurdi told me to leave my cooler at home. When I said I needed a bucket for my fish he said, "why" to which I replied, "you have never fished Mantua before have you".

At the reservoir we saw several signs warning us that on *THIS SATURDAY THE RESERVOIR WILL BE CLOSED TO THE PUBLIC.*. I asked the local cop if that includes bank tanglers too....and he said he was unsure, that likely no fishing off the west dike but maybe on the north/east side fishing will be ok from the bank.

With the boat on the water we set out to my 1st spot, where we got nothing. The water was GREEN as Kermit the frog thanks the algea bloom. It was so thick you could not even see your hand if you dunked it in the water. 









Tried many other locations with no luck. Bscaurdi was worried we would not get anything....but I have spent enough time on the water to know that you just have to find the fish.

Playing guide I suggested that we hit the knoll....and sure enough we started to get into Green Sunfish, Bluegill, and Largemouth Bass that had absoultely no size to em. I used the Psychodellic Prince Nymph while the other 2 in the boat used worms under the bobber. Not only did I get more, but mine were bigger. Guess it is possible for a fly guy to beat a bait chucker.

While Bscaurdi was using a popper on one rod, and the bait/bobber on the other, he dropped his popper rod and picked up the other one to set the hook. What he soon found out is that he dropped the $100 worth of gear to the bottom of Mantua. The green sheen, 15 feet of water and the fear of Swimmers Itch stopped him from diving in for it. We tried jigging for it with no luck.

At about 7:30pm it started to rain a bit...but the action was still on. Jwalker started to go pale....staring at that cell phone in dismay. While I was catching Bluegill every cast he said, " we need to go now, I need to be back for my girlfriend when she gets back from work." Ugghh....I was pissed, so I procceded to chew him out, for I wanted my 100 fish day that was well on my way to getting. Sure enough the verbal on slaught, and perhaps threat that I would never fish with him ever again, made him stand up and fight for his right to party.

As it got dark the bite slowed to nothing. We made it back to the dock and Jwalker got out to go get Bscaurdi's car. When he came walkin back bscaurdi called it before the explination arrived....he left the lights on. While he tried to tie boat down, his sunglasses fell off his face into the water! We got a passer by to jump the car and got on the road just in time to hit 3 construction zones on the way back.

I got a total of 77 fish, which were 4 Green Sunfish, 7 Largemouth Bass, and 67 Bluegill. About 33 of them were of good size, and took over an hour to fillet. The other baitchuckers on the boat got over 20 each before they lost track. They kept 4 for eating since they have never had those tasty gills before....only 4.....enjoy your taste testers boys!

1 of my fish was caught on a Tube Dude " Dark Mantua Medicine" jig with a piece of nightcrawler....the other 76 fish of mine were caught on the Psycodellic Prince Nymph that you can find at Fish Tech. This fly is the right stuff at Mantua, as well as anywhere else with Bass and Panfish









No pics (minus the one posted above) since TDT lost the camera...but luckily he found it on the trail at City Creek Canyon! Hopefully some of that luck wore off on Bscaurdi!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Too bad you could not hit that 100 mark. But, did the owner of the boat and the other fisher have a good time or was it just you. When you said, dropped his rod, I assumed, IN the boat, not over the side. That sucks, Maybe time to up grade. I have fly "LINE" that cost $100. LOL. How you fishing that Prince through the weeds?

And are you talking about Bscuderi when you say "Bscaurdi" cause yours sounds like a new flavor of rum or something :O•-:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

The other guys in the boat had a good time...at least they told me so. We laughed, caught fish, and BS'ed enough to make it a good day. Only they could chime in on that though for an official answer. Mr Bscuderi might have had his day dampered when he lost a rod, reel, popper, and his sunglasses. That would certainly ruin my day. It would have been epic to get into a BIG bass like I usually do. They must have been elsewhere on the lake or deep due to the heat. The water temp was apparently near 80F. 

That prince was getting weeds every now and then, but we were mainly fishing an area that was mostly rocks with a few weeds down deep. The depth goes from a few inches to 15 feet deep where we fished. For awhile I used floating line till I realized that I could get more fish by letting it sink...so I switched to sinking line (6in a second) and that got me into more fish, but also got me some weeds too. It really was not bad though. 

And yes I was talking about the forum member, not a new beverage.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope Bscuderi and Jwalker enjoy their "taste teasers". :\Ou: :EAT: 


Where are those pics Bscuderi? o-||


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Well now that I see the report I'll put pics. And you use the term bait chucker so downgrading  haha me and jwalker both fly fished as well not the whole time but we both caught blue gill sunfish and bass on the fly  it must have been a site seeing three guys at once fly fishing from the boat haha that's what prompted me to go back to bait it was becoming tiring casting and timing those casts in between each other to avoid the tangle. And it turned out I threw 7 in my cooler so I actually has a delicious meal for 1 in there which filled me up full. I beer battered them using my latest batch of home brew. And as for an upgrade it will happen but I did love that pole it's been with me a while. If only I had enough money to just replace it all now haha I will have to be more careful in the future to not lose a pole lesson learned! That wasn't near as disappointing as the pole I lost in Alaska but it did prompt a really loud yell of a four letter word so my apologies to anyone within a 50 mile radius that may have heard that.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

What's a "fly pole"?


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

How do you keep track of all the fish you catch? do you write it down every time you catch one? 5 of these 8 of those 35 of them. Is someone a bit competitive?


----------



## BridgerM (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the report. We were planning to go there tomorrow (Sat), I hope shore fishing is allowed.


----------



## BridgerM (Jul 20, 2012)

Assuming fishing the bank is allowed, would it still be worthwhile with all the weeds? Was any bank more fishable than another?

thanks


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Fishracer said:


> How do you keep track of all the fish you catch?
> Just ask the boys that were on the boat....each time I caught a fish I would say outloud, there's number 21, there's number 22, there's number 23, ect....
> 
> do you write it down every time you catch one?
> ...


Hope the text above answers all your questions Fishracer.

P.S. I counted 3 questions :^8^:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

BridgerM said:


> Thanks for the report. We were planning to go there tomorrow (Sat), I hope shore fishing is allowed.





BridgerM said:


> Thanks for the report. We were planning to go there tomorrow (Sat), I hope shore fishing is allowed.


Now whether shore fishing is allowed...not even the Mantua Cop I talked with could answer that. He did say that the west dike and south beach area is a definate NO. The North and East ends he was unsure of. Considering it is about 70 miles one way I would go with the "better safe than sorry". Of course if it is closed when you get there...you could always hit Hyrum or Willard Bay.

The Knoll was where we fished, and there were some weeds around...but it was not too bad. Next to weed patches we found some hungery fish.....so don't pass up the chance to cast at some green piles out there...you might just get a biggun.

Hope this helps....and good luck out there!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I fished it tonight and didnt do very well. Between 2 of us in my boat in about 4 1/2 hours of fishing we caught a combined total of 5 fish. 4 of which were small to medium bass. only 1 bluegill and he wasnt very big either. we were using just worms under a bobber and the weeds were horrid!


----------

